# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  Vintage ελληνικό ηχοασύστημα ΗΒΚ

## AxelF

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Πρόσφατα βρήκα σε κάποια παλιά αποθήκη έναν παλιό ενισχυτή και ένα αντίστοιχο equalizer άγνωστης σε μένα μάρκας. Επίσης, πρόσφατα επισκέφτηκα την east electronics στην Αθήνα για να επισκευάσω κάποιον ενισχυτή μου και τα έδειξα στον κο Πετρόπουλο. Ενημερώθηκα ότι πρόκειται για παλιά ελληνικά συστήματα της εταιρείας HBK τα οποία, όπως φαίνεται, πρέπει να έχουν συναρμολογηθεί από την ίδια την εταιρεία και όχι ως kit από κάποιον τρίτο. Αποφάσισα να τα δώσω σε μία συμβολική τιμή των 100 ευρώ ενώ ο κος Πετρόπουλος προσφέρθηκε να τα συντηρήσει εάν τα πάρει κάποιος με επίσης συμβολική τιμή για "ιστορικούς" λόγους.
Παραθέτω φωτογραφία τους. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να μου στείλει μήνυμα.

----------


## ILIAS GR

Μιλάμε για την Hobby Kit αν όχι η καλύτερη, μια από τις καλύτερες στον τομέα των κιτ. Όποιος έπιανε στα χέρια του πλακέτα ( pcb ) δικιά τους όλες οι άλλες του φαινόταν.... 

  Έγχρωμες με πολύ καλό εγχειρίδιο συναρμολόγησης και ποτέ μα ποτέ και εγώ και φίλοι μου δεν αντιμετωπίσαμε το γνωστό σε πολλά άλλα κιτ δε δουλεύει
  Σας παραθέτω δυο πλακέτες να πάρετε  μια ιδέα....     

  Δυστυχώς που έκλεισε, λειτούργησε στις αρχές του 80`  

1.jpg

2.jpg

----------


## nick1974

:hahahha: 

κατ αρχας γιατι αγγελια στις παρουσιασεις ολοκληρωμενων κατασκευων κι οχι στις αγγελιες?

δευτερο... 

...πωλειται συλλεκτικος ανεμιστηρας γνησιος απο κινα στο συμβολικο ποσο των 1000 ευρω.  Θα τηρηθει σειρα προτεραιοτητας  :Tongue2:  
Sorry για την ειρωνια αλλα δεν προκειται για συλλεκτικο κομματι, ποσο μαλλον που να δωσει καποιος 100 ευρω για να το παρει. Αν για συναισθηματικους λογους  ο Πετροπουλος σου προσφερε καποιο συμβολικο ποσο (10-20 ευρω θεωρω) απλα δωστο γιατι κανεις δε θα δωσει παραπανω η αν σ αρεσει κρατα το.
Στη μονη περιπτωση που καποιος το θελει ειναι αν του θυμιζει πως καποτε το φτιαξε, αλλα θα το παιρνε σε πραγματικα συμβολικο ποσο






> Μιλάμε για την Hobby Kit αν όχι η καλύτερη, μια από τις καλύτερες στον τομέα των κιτ. Όποιος έπιανε στα χέρια του πλακέτα ( pcb ) δικιά τους όλες οι άλλες του φαινόταν.... 
> 
> Έγχρωμες με πολύ καλό εγχειρίδιο συναρμολόγησης και ποτέ μα ποτέ και εγώ και φίλοι μου δεν αντιμετωπίσαμε το γνωστό σε πολλά άλλα κιτ δε δουλεύει
> Σας παραθέτω δυο πλακέτες να πάρετε μια ιδέα.... 
> 
> Δυστυχώς που έκλεισε, λειτούργησε στις αρχές του 80`



ηταν αυτη στη Μαρνης?
Αν ναι οτι ειχα παρει κι ειχα φτιαξει ηταν πολυ ποιοτικο σε αντιθεση με τα ελεηνα smart kit (ειχα ενα τροφοδοτικο, ενα ραδιοφωνικο δεκτη, δυο φωτορυθμικα, και ενα ακομη ...δε θυμαμαι τι... πομπουδακι ισως? δε θυμαμαι...)

----------


## ILIAS GR

> κατ αρχας γιατι αγγελια στις παρουσιασεις ολοκληρωμενων κατασκευων κι οχι στις αγγελιες?
> 
> δευτερο... 
> 
> ...πωλειται συλλεκτικος ανεμιστηρας γνησιος απο κινα στο συμβολικο ποσο των 1000 ευρω.  Θα τηρηθει σειρα προτεραιοτητας  
> Sorry για την ειρωνια αλλα δεν προκειται για συλλεκτικο κομματι, ποσο μαλλον που να δωσει καποιος 100 ευρω για να το παρει. Αν για συναισθηματικους λογους  ο Πετροπουλος σου προσφερε καποιο συμβολικο ποσο (10-20 ευρω θεωρω) απλα δωστο γιατι κανεις δε θα δωσει παραπανω η αν σ αρεσει κρατα το.
> Στη μονη περιπτωση που καποιος το θελει ειναι αν του θυμιζει πως καποτε το φτιαξε, αλλα θα το παιρνε σε πραγματικα συμβολικο ποσο
> 
> 
> ...



 Άρα πα` ότι φαίνεται τα `χεις και συ τα χρονάκια σου. 
  Η τιμή για τον ανεμιστήρα είναι με ΦΠΑ;

3.jpg

----------


## nick1974

> Άρα πα` ότι φαίνεται τα `χεις και συ τα χρονάκια σου.



Ειπα πως δε τα χω? Το 1974 διπλα στο nickname λες να ειναι ο τυχερος μου αριθμος?  :Tongue2: 

υπ οψη οτι εφτιαχνα κιτ και κατασκευες απ το γυμνασιο  :Rolleyes:  (τοτε τα ηλεκτρονικα ηταν χομπυ σε ανθιση)






> 3.jpg



ΝΑΙ, ΑΥΤΟΟΟΟ Μαρνης 36, ηταν στον οροφο αν θυμαμαι καλα  :Biggrin: 
Ειχαν προσφορες για μαθητες σε ολοκληρωμενα κιτ που τα παιρνες κομπλε με το σασι, τα οργανα, το μετασχηματιστη, τα καλωδια κτλ κτλ κτλ... ολα ετσι τα χα παρει απο κει (τωρα νομιζω ειχα παρει κι ενα pll με πηνια toko η ηταν exciter με vco? ...δε θυμαμαι... αυτο που θυμαμαι ηταν πως μου δουλεψε με τη μια και του καψα τοσες φορες τα τρανζιστορ στην προσπαθεια να οδηγησω την 829b μεχρι που απ τις αλλαγες η πλακετα εγινε σαν πανι )

----------


## ILIAS GR

Όχι, σε κατάστημα ήταν, τουλάχιστον σε κατάστημα πήγαινα εγώ. Αν δεν μ` έχει  επηρεάσει το Alzheimer, γιατί είμαι και μεγαλύτερος, στον ημιώροφο απέναντί από κει που είναι τώρα η smart kit ήταν η Τεχνική Εκλογή.

----------


## nick1974

> Όχι, σε κατάστημα ήταν, τουλάχιστον σε κατάστημα πήγαινα εγώ. Αν δεν μ` έχει  επηρεάσει το Alzheimer, γιατί είμαι και μεγαλύτερος, στον ημιώροφο απέναντί από κει που είναι τώρα η smart kit ήταν η Τεχνική Εκλογή.




Α ναι (μαλλον εγω εχω το αλτσχαιμερ  :Lol: ) στην ΤΕ  πηγαινα για τις πλακετες των κατασκευων τους -οι μισες κατασκευες τους δε βγαιναν ...η μπορει εγω να κανα λαθη, ποιος ξερει? αλλα οσες βγαιναν ηταν σουπερ- κι επειδη ηταν στη γυρω περιοχη το μπερδεψα  :Lol: 

btw για ιστορικους λογους θα ξαναφτιαχνα εκεινο το μικτη τους (ηταν η πρωτη μου σοβαρη κατασκευη και τον ειχα ερωτευτει... χωρια που στα παρτακια τον εδειχνα ολο υπερυφανια και επρηζα τους παντες για το κατορθωμα μου χαχαχα )

----------


## chipakos-original

Vintage είναι μόνο τα κουτιά τους μιας και τα κυκλώματα εσωτερικά υπάρχουν ακόμη και σήμερα σε πολλές κατασκευές και λειτουργούν άψογα όπως επίσης και τα Vu meter αλλά και ο προενισχυτής που είναι είναι μέσα στον ενισχυτή.To εκουαλάιζερ είναι λίγο σπάνιο να το βρεις.

----------


## ILIAS GR

Τι μου θύμησες με την  *829Β* (VHF) πανάκριβη, συγκριτικά το αναφέρω  καμιά σχέση βεβαία η μία λάμπα με την άλλη, αλλά είχε σα να αγόραζες 10 EL504 και δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει και στο εμπόριο τώρα.  

  [COLOR=inherit !important]


[/COLOR]

----------


## nick1974

> Τι μου θύμησες με την  *829Β* (VHF) πανάκριβη, συγκριτικά το αναφέρω  καμιά σχέση βεβαία η μία λάμπα με την άλλη, αλλά είχε σα να αγόραζες 10 EL504 και δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει και στο εμπόριο τώρα.  
> 
>   [COLOR=inherit !important]
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]



el505 δεν εφτιαξα ποτε, αφου σε μικρη ηλικεια ειχα ξεκινησει με ενα σχεδιο με 5 σταδια!!! (εκεινο του pop με το λαθος στην τροφοδοσια της 6ΑΚ5... τελικα την 6AK5 δεν καταλαβα πως να την κανω να λειτουργησει και εβαλα κανονικες βαρικαπ στην 6c4 οπως μου ειχαν πει και ειχαν κανει οι περισσοτεροι που το φτιαξαν, και τελικα με τη βοηθεια του Βαλτερ στον Πειραια διορθωθηκαν τα λαθη με τις αντιστασεις και λειτουργησε καλα)
η 829 ηταν αυτη που με παιδεψε παρα πολυ λογο pp 
Φυσικα και υπαρχει και βγαινει κανονικοτατα αφου θεωρειται απ τις καλες hi fi λυχνιες (αν και στην παραγωγη θα βρεις μονο την κινεζικη εκδοση FU29 η οποια βεβαια μια χαρα ειναι και δεν υστερει σε κατι)
Η δε 832 (το μικρο της αδερφακι) εχει γινει ψιλομοδα να χρησιμοποιειται για ενιοσχυτες ακουστικων!!!! (και η 829 εχει χρησιμοποιηθει σε αρκετες υλοποιησεις)

----------

mikemtb (13-09-19)

----------


## sakis

καλο θα ηταν   η αντιμετωπιση να ηταν λιγακι πιο σοβαρη  ...
Το εαν πρεπει να μετακινηθει ως  αγγελια ειναι θεμα της διαχειρησης 
Παρολα αυτα  εδω θα πρεπει να πω οτι πραγματι τα κιτ της συγκεριμενης εταιριας  ηταν εξαιρετικα  συγκριτικα τουλαχιστον με τον ανταγωνισμο της εποχης αλλα η ουσια και το νοημα δεν ειναι αυτο . 

Απο τους περισσοτερους καποιας ηλικιας  που γραφουν εδω   οι νεοτεροι θα πρεπει να ξερουν οτι λιγο πολυ  ολοι απο εκει ξεκινησαμε οπου φυσικα συμπεριλαμβανω και εμενα μεσα  . Εκει καναμε τις πρωτες τρυπες εκει καψαμε τα πρωτα τρανιστορ  εκει βαλαμε τα πρωτα καλωδια λαθος ....Αρα ναι  αφειλουμε κατι σε αυτους   ακομα και στους αλλους που ηταν  κατωτεροι ( ξερει ο Κωστας ) Απο εκει ξεκινησαμε να αντλουμε γνωση οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας . 

Επισης τα συγκεριμενα  μηχανηματα αντιπροσωπευουν μια αλλη εποχη που οι Ελληνικες βιομηχανιες Ηελκτρονικων  ανθουσαν και μεσουρανουσαν   πραγμα  το οποιο τελειωσε  και πρεπει ολους μας να μας βαζει σε σκεψεις  για το τι γινοταν τοτε  και τι γινεται σημερα  και για ποιους λογους οι Ελληνες τελικα εκαψαν ενα μεγαλο χαρτι που κραταγαν στα χερια τους . 

Αρα ναι κατα την δικη μου αποψη  οφειλουμε να τιμησουμε  την αναμνηση μιας καλης εποχης . 

Τα μηχανηματα εχουν ερθει απο το μαγαζι μου  εριξα μια ματια και ειδα οτι η ποιοτητα του μονταρισματος ειναι εξαιρετικη πραγμα το οποιο σημαινει οτι αυτα τα μονταρε η ΗΒΚ  και τα πουλησε ως ετοιμες συσκευες σε καποιο καταστημα .

Σαν φορο τιμης  αν καποιος τα αγορασει και τα φερει στο καταστημα μας για σερβις  θα του κανω κανονικο restoring  σε ολα  με μια τιμη  τυπου δωρο  καθαρα τυπικη ωστε να διατηρηθει αυτη η αναμνηση ζωντανη για πολλα χρονια ακομα . 

με εκτιμηση και  σεβασμο 

Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

Hulk (14-09-19), 

mikemtb (13-09-19), 

vasilllis (13-09-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Απο τους περισσοτερους καποιας ηλικιας  που γραφουν εδω   οι νεοτεροι θα πρεπει να ξερουν οτι λιγο πολυ  ολοι απο εκει ξεκινησαμε οπου φυσικα συμπεριλαμβανω και εμενα μεσα  . Εκει καναμε τις πρωτες τρυπες εκει καψαμε τα πρωτα τρανιστορ  εκει βαλαμε τα πρωτα καλωδια λαθος ....Αρα ναι  αφειλουμε κατι σε αυτους   ακομα και στους αλλους που ηταν  κατωτεροι



Αγαπητε Σακη, καλη η νοσταλγια αλλα ειναι αδικο να μην ξεχωριζουμε την ηρα απο το σταρι και να τους τσουβαλιασουμε ολους ως "Ελληνικη βιομηχανια ηλεκτρονικων", ειδικα τη στιγμη που η Hobby kit που παρουσιαζεται  και που δυστυχως εκλεισε ηταν ετη φωτος μπροστα σε σχεση με πιο "εμπορικες" εταιριες.
Τα δε κυκλωματα τους αλλα και η ποιοτητα των σασι συγκρινονται ανετα με Κολωσους εταιριες της εποχης οπως η Αγγλικη Heathkit  (ναι δεν υπηρχε η ιδια ποικιλια αλλα σε ποιοτητα δεν ειχε τιποτα να ζηλεψει), και επισεις η υποστηριξη που εδινε, οι προσφορες για μαθητες, κτλ κτλ ηταν που την εκαναν μια εταιρια που εδειχνε οτι σεβοταν το αντικειμενο και τον πελατη.
Οι "κατωτεροι" ηταν απλα εμπορικοι κι οχι ποιοτικοι, πως να το κανουμε? Δε θα ηταν αδικο να τους βαλουμε στο ιδιο επιπεδο? 
Δεν ειναι κακο να ειναι καποιος εμπορικος αλλα σε αμεση συγκριση με καποιον που δινει ποιοτητα δε μπορεις να πεις και τα καλυτερα λογια. (στην τελικη αν δεν υπηρχε "φθηνη σαβουρα" εταιριες σαν τη hbk ισως αντεχαν και ισως ακομα και σημερα να παραγαν κιτ και οι νεοι να γνωριζαν τα ηλεκτρονικα οπως τα γνωρισαμε εμεις)
Εταιριες σαν την hbk εννωειται δε μπορουσαν να ειναι το ιδιο φθηνες με τις εμπορικες γιατι τα κιτ τους ειχαν ενα κοστος και δεν ηταν απλα ενα σχεδιο βγαλμενο στο ποδι και 5 φθηνα υλικα σε ενα φακελακι, και αυτο μαλλον ηταν που τους εκανε κακο.

btw συμφωνω απολυτα οτι η Ελλαδα εκεινη την εποχη ηταν σε πολυ καλο επιπεδο και λιγο πολυ πραγματικα πολυς κοσμος ασχολουταν, κατι που δυστυχως στην πορεια αλλαξε (προσωπικα δεν καταλαβα το ποτε και πως)




Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ILIAS GR

Δε νομίζω πως είναι κακό που κάποιος είπε να μπει στις αγγελίες, είναι κάποιοι που έχουν   ποιο ανεπτυγμένο το αίσθημα της τάξης, χωρίς να τον ξέρω.  
  Όσο για τα κιτ εκείνης της εποχής κάποια είχαν μια πιο καλή ποιότητα και αίσθηση όταν τα έπιανες στο χέρι,  ίσως και γι` αυτό και κάποιοι κλείσανε ή μάλλον τους έκλεισε ο ανταγωνισμός.     Θυμήσου τη redfox, c&a, greekit, nuova elettronic και τόσες άλλες που μου διαφεύγουν.
  Τα κιτ του Κώστα είναι πραγματικά πολύ καλά, δεν είναι τυχαίο που κάνει και εξαγωγές των κιτ. Και μόνο που κατάφερε να επιβιώσει στο πέρασμα τόσων χρόνων είναι μεγάλο πράμα, να είναι καλά.

----------

